# 33rd Halifax Service Battalion



## Lockeport FD (8 Mar 2012)

Sorry folks - I'm not going all that far back in history but I am looking for info an images from the former 33rd (Halifax), Service Battalion from the late 1980's....more specifically GMT 88/01 that was held at Camp Aldershot and images of the old cap badges from Maintenance Company Weapons Technicians.


----------



## medicineman (8 Mar 2012)

You mean this badge?


----------



## Lockeport FD (10 Mar 2012)

It was similar to that except it was on a red field and if I am remembering correctly ( it was 20+ years ago), ours was a crossed cannon and lightning bolt instead of 2 crossed cannons with a bolt through the middle.


*edit*  actually, the more I look at it, it may have been this badge only ours was on a red field instead of blue.


----------



## TN2IC (10 Mar 2012)

Why don't you check out 33 SVC BN facebook page? Lots of photos on there.


----------



## NSDreamer (10 Mar 2012)

pm me with what you're exactly looking for. I know a few folks who probably still have the old cap badge.


----------



## cupper (10 Mar 2012)

TN said:
			
		

> Why don't you check out 33 SVC BN facebook page? Lots of photos on there.



Got a link for that. I tried searching and nothing relevant came up.


----------



## TN2IC (10 Mar 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/2246580228/


----------



## cupper (10 Mar 2012)

TN said:
			
		

> https://www.facebook.com/groups/2246580228/



Thanks.

Some interesting faces from the past. :nod:


----------

